# Books Selection



## eccentric

*Hello Guys, 
how are you?


*I am at sixes and sevens i dont know which books to buy? 
Please enlist all the books requisite to grasp to get good marks in 1st year mbbs?


----------



## Johnatan

Hi there,here are some:The Other Side by Kate GrangerThe Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat by Oliver SacksThe Checklist Manifesto by Atul GawandeThe Optimism Bias by Tali SharotThe Family That Couldn't Sleep by D. T. Max


----------

